# Two DRGW diesels in classifieds



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

I put two DRGW diesels in the classifieds:

An SD45
http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/228/Default.aspx

And a GP9
http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/227/Default.aspx

If those interest you, there is a second SD45 to be had: 5328, but with some cosmetic problems and no sound. 

Martin


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I got more questions about the engine that was NOT listed, so I decided to add that as well.

Here is the direct link to the third classifieds ad for DRGW SD45 5328 without sound, but one missing air tank... 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/229/Default.aspx

If you think the prices are too high, make me an offer... If you take all three and pick them up, I'll make you a deal! I'll even drive 40miles to deliver all three! My ZIP code is 14870 in Western NY State... 

Thanks again for your interest. 

Selling these will close the standard gauge history of my little empire... 

Martin


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, 
Are you marketing to me? Driving 40 miles is a bit short though. You'd need another hour or so west. Wish my profit share was in already and I knew how much it was going to be. 


Chas


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

If you take all three, I'd drive amost to Buffalo at this point...
Or at least the 2 SD45s.

They were much more fun to pick up at Gary's several years ago than to think about packing up and shipping now... 

Martin


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Lowered prices on all diesels. Would be nice to get them out of here before Thanksgiving...

Martin


----------

